# Umstieg auf Linux - Erfahrungen?



## FuTheBear (10. November 2016)

Moin zusammen!

Ich würde gern auf Linux (wahrscheinlich Mint Cinnamon) umsteigen, bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, was für Fallstricke auf mich warten.

Da ich wegen der Spielerei und CAD (AutoCAD und Allplan) nicht ganz auf Windows verzichten kann, muss ich es parallel installieren.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Umstieg auf Linux? Wo gibt es Schwierigkeiten? Was nervt euch? Was läuft besser?

Als Beispiel:
Ich starte Diablo3 und hab mein Passwort vergessen. Also raustabben und über den Browser das Passwort zurücksetzen. Oder ich kaufe in World of Warships etwas Ingame-Währung und bezahle per PayPal.
Will ich Mails, Passwörter und Finanzen etwas sicherer unter Linux abwickeln und von Windows trennen, laufe ich an dieser Stelle schon auf. Dafür müsste ich den PC komplett runterfahren, unter Linux booten und dann wieder zu Windows um ins Spiel zurückzukommen.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. geht jetzt nicht darum ob D3 und WoW mit Wine auch in Linux laufen.

Gruß FuTheBear


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2016)

Du kannst das Linux natürlich auch erstmal in der VM nutzen. Da musst du dann auch nicht neustarten.


----------



## fotoman (10. November 2016)

FuTheBear schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Umstieg auf  Linux?


Auf dem Desktop eher durchwachsen, was aber wohl daran  liegt, dass mein System mich unterstützen muss und ich nicht bereit bin,  mir für ein OS neue HW zu kaufen.

Gewisse Software, die ich ständig nutze, läuft einfach unter Linux nicht  und wird es auch nie. Egal, ob das Visual Studio, der Nikon  Raw-Konverter oder Photoshop Elemets ist (Gimp oder Cinepaint sind für  mich keine Alternativen), oder meine Faulheit, meine selber geschriebene  Bildverwaltung nach Mono (oder sonstwie von .NET weg) zu portieren. Das  wäre zwar möglich und ist teilweise auch angedacht, aber trotzdem  bleibt Problem 2:

Auf all meinen Geräten muss das selbe System mit der selben Software  laufen. Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich kostenlos alle Geräte auf Win10  aktualisieren konnte und sie damit alle gleich zu bedienen sind. Ich  will mich nicht am Wocheende in der Sporthalle oder im Hotel mit Windows  beschäftigen, wenn ich in der Woche zu Hause Linux nutzen.

Also wäre nicht nur auf meinem PC ein Umstieg nötig, sondern auch auf  meinem Laptop und den Tablets. Auf dem Laptop wird einige HW  standardmäßig nicht unterstützt (allen voran WLan) und die Akkulaufzeit  mit Linux wäre spürbar kürzer. Das lässt sich u.U. biedes durch  manuelles Herumfrickeln lösen, aus den Zeiten, in denen ich mein  Linux-Kernel selber kompiliert habe, bin ich aber raus. Auf dem Surface  Pro 2 läuft überhaupt kein Linux vernünftig, da muss ich mit dem zweiten  Windows-Tablet (32 Bit UEFI) garnicht erst anfangen.

Die hier öfters als so schön und einfach beschriebene Softwareverwaltung  unter Linux ist bei mir schon bei den ersten drei installierten Tools  gescheitert. MediathekView hat den VLC nicht gefunden, da war also  wieder die Suche im Dateisystem angesagt. Das ist nur eine Kleinigkeit,  bei der ich aber sicher bin, dass sie in ähnlicher Form noch oft  auftreten würde, da ich halt viel mit Bilden und Fotografie zu tun habe  und dort oft die neueste Version einer Software testen möchte. Ist diese  nicht in der Paketverwaltung der Distribution vorhanden, ist wieder  Basteln angesagt (wie ich das früher auch schon getan habe).

Da ich bei Windows nichts vermisse, gibt es für mich keinen Grund,  umzusteigen. Linux bleibt daher bei mir nur auf dem NAS, das vieleicht  mal irgendwann durch einen Linux-Server ersetzt wird.

Von  daher würde ich mir (wie bei jeder Systementscheidung) sehr genau  ansehen, ob Linux alles bietet, was ich suche (dazu zählt nicht nur  HW-Unterstützung und die vorhandenen Applikaltionen). Wenn ja, macht der  Umstieg Sinn. wenn nein wäre mir der Aufwand, zwei Systeme neben  einander zu nutzen, zu aufwändig. Am einfachsten, indem man für ein paar  Euro eine weitere Platte/SSD ins System hängt und per Bootreihenfolge  im BIOS das jeweils benötigte System bootet (dann macht auch kein  Bootmanager irgendwas am anderen System kaputt). Per VMWare kann man  zwar den Softwareteil evaluieren, merkt von möglichen HW-Problemen (oder vieleicht auch Vorteilen) aber  nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2016)

Bei mir war die Akkulaufzeit unter Linux bisher nicht kürzer als unter Windows. 

Wegen den Treibern für WLAN, sollte man einfach auf eine Intel WLAN Karte achten, die laufen problemlos.


----------



## Shutterfly (17. November 2016)

Größter Fallstrick:

Es fängt bei der Hardware an. Es kann sehr gut sein, dass du irgendeine spezielle Hardware drin hast, welche unter Linux nicht voll supportet wird. Wenn es um den PC in deiner Signatur geht und du nicht irgendwelche dort nicht aufgeführten Zusatzkarten hast, sollte das schon einmal klar gehen. Du hast ja auch keine brandneue Hardware.

Der nächste wäre:

Falsche Vorstellungen bei Linux. Linux ist eine andere Welt, gehe nicht mit den gleichen Erwartungen an das System wie bei Windows. Die meisten Leute scheitern nicht an Linux sondern an ihrer eigenen Denkweise: "Aber unter Windows...", nein, kein Windows. Es fängt ja schon bei Linux mit den Dateisystemen. Laufwerksbuchstaben? Nie gesehen. Wenn dies deine ersten Schritte mit Linux sind, dann ist Mint eine gute Wahl, so finde ich. Cinnamon ist für mich der beste Desktop unter Linux und man kann sich als Windows-User dort noch am besten einfinden seitdem Gnome 2 tot ist.

Stelle dich jedoch ein, dass du viel viel lesen musst. Du musst dich mit neuen Verzeichnisstrukturen, einem Paketmanager, Konfigurationsdateien, etc. rum schlagen. So etwas kennst du von Windows natürlich nicht und das schreckt viele oft ab und treibt sie zurück zu Windows.

Ansonsten würde ich dir auch empfehlen, dass du dir erst einmal eine VM in VirtualBox installierst und damit spielst. Gerade ein Dualboot hat oft seine Tücken und gerne killt dir Windows 10 bei dicken Updates auch mal den Bootloader und dann musst du den Spaß fixen. Bei einer VM kannst du einfach mal ein Snapshot machen und etwas experimentieren. Wenn du mit dem Gefühl von Linux leben kannst, dann kannst du irgendwann hart umsteigen.

Inzwischen habe ich daheim alles bei mir auf Linux umgestellt. Nur zum zocken benutze ich eine Windows 10 VM, Bock auf Dualboot habe ich total nicht 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Der Wechsel von Windows zu Linux ist der erste Schritt in ein besseres Leben 

*Nachtrag:*



FuTheBear schrieb:


> Als Beispiel:
> Ich starte Diablo3 und hab mein Passwort vergessen. Also raustabben und über den Browser das Passwort zurücksetzen. Oder ich kaufe in World of Warships etwas Ingame-Währung und bezahle per PayPal.
> Will ich Mails, Passwörter und Finanzen etwas sicherer unter Linux abwickeln und von Windows trennen, laufe ich an dieser Stelle schon auf. Dafür müsste ich den PC komplett runterfahren, unter Linux booten und dann wieder zu Windows um ins Spiel zurückzukommen.
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. geht jetzt nicht darum ob D3 und WoW mit Wine auch in Linux laufen.



Eins muss dir klar sein: Solang du in zwei Welten leben willst, wirst du immer einen unangenehmen Geschmack im Mund haben. Es wird sich nie so smooth und bequem anfühlen wie bei einem OS alleine. Gerade wenn du Dualboot nutzt. 

Ich habe lange Zeit meinen Desktop-PC mit Windows 10 zum Gaming genutzt und dazu ein Laptop mit Linux. Ich habe kaum gezockt mehr gezockt, da es mir zu lästig war das Gerät zu wechseln. Gaming auf dem Laptop war nicht drin und Linux auf dem PC ging nicht wegen Gaming und einer Banking-Software. Das habe ich gut ein Jahr mitgemacht und dann hat es mir gereicht.

Resultat: Die oben angesprochene Gaming VM mit dedizierter Grafikkarte. Hat mich ordentlich Recherche gekostet und ich musste mir eine zweite Grafikkarte in den Rechner hauen. Ich hätte das auch mit Dualboot machen können aber das wäre mir zu hässlich gewesen, außerdem haben mich genau die Dinge gestört, welche du angesprochen hast. Der Gewinn wäre nur marginal gewesen.

Nun sitze ich hier unter Arch Linux und schreibe diesen Beitrag. Habe ich Bock zu zocken, dann mache ich die VM an, zocken etwas und fahr die VM wieder runter. Für mich der optimale Zustand. Mit zusätzlichen Tools kann ich sogar ein Keyboard und eine Maus für Host und Guest nutzen, als ob es ein PC wäre.

Dies einem Neuling zu empfehlen wäre sicherlich die totale Überforderung aber man kann viel machen wenn man gewillt ist Probleme zu lösen und nicht direkt wieder zu Windows rennt. Mit einem Dualboot wirst du aber vermutlich nicht glücklich, nicht wenn du erwartest das alles wie gewohnt läuft. Du wirst regelmäßig rebooten müssen, davon kannst du ausgehen.

Und dann wird dich das irgendwann so sehr nerven, dass du unter Windows wieder alle Tools installierst und dann bleibst doch wieder bei Windows und du kannst dich von Linux verabschieden.


----------



## xGremlinx (18. November 2016)

Es gibt die möglichkeiten, verschiedene Linux Distris im Vorfeld zu Testen, per USB Stik. 

Schaue einmal auf: distrowatch.com

Etwas Lernaufwand wird aber auch dazukommen u.a, das sei gesagt, da Linux etwas grundlegendes anderes ist als Windows.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. November 2016)

xGremlinx schrieb:


> Schaue einmal auf: distrowatch.com



Ich find distrowatch für einen Anfänger relativ sinnfrei. Eigentlich unabhängig davon ob Anfänger oder nicht 

Weil was soll mir die Seite sagen? Eigentlich nix. Man kann sehen wie häufig auf eine Linux-Distro geklickt wurde, nicht mehr. Die Informationen zu einer Distro sind für Anfänger absolut unbrauchbar. Einzig die manchmal verlinkten Reviews können nett sein, doch für einen Anfänger viel zu umständlich und überfordernd. Wo soll er anfangen? Wo klickt er hin?

In meinen Augen nicht geeignet und sogar eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## xGremlinx (19. November 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich find distrowatch für einen Anfänger relativ sinnfrei. Eigentlich unabhängig davon ob Anfänger oder nicht
> 
> Weil was soll mir die Seite sagen? Eigentlich nix. Man kann sehen wie häufig auf eine Linux-Distro geklickt wurde, nicht mehr. Die Informationen zu einer Distro sind für Anfänger absolut unbrauchbar. Einzig die manchmal verlinkten Reviews können nett sein, doch für einen Anfänger viel zu umständlich und überfordernd. Wo soll er anfangen? Wo klickt er hin?
> 
> In meinen Augen nicht geeignet und sogar eher kontraproduktiv.



Falsch, es geht u.a darum, das ein jemand auch anfängt, eigeninitiativ sich zu Informieren und sich schlauer zu machen. 

Alles auf dem Silbertablett zu Servieren, findest Du toll oder besser ? (Es würde zu vieles dagegen Sprechen.) Denke einmal darüber nach.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. November 2016)

xGremlinx schrieb:


> Falsch, es geht u.a darum, das ein jemand auch anfängt, eigeninitiativ sich zu Informieren und sich schlauer zu machen.
> 
> Alles auf dem Silbertablett zu Servieren, findest Du toll oder besser ? (Es würde zu vieles dagegen Sprechen.) Denke einmal darüber nach.



Es geht nicht um Silbertablett sondern um eine sinnvolle Aufbereitung von Informationen. Schaue ich mir eine Distributionsseite an, dann sind ein Großteil der Informationen selbst für erfahrene Leute absolut unnötig oder schaust du ernsthaft auf Distrowatch nach welche Version glibc, mesa oder dhcp eine Distro hat? Tut dies ein Anfänger? Wo soll hier Lerneffekt sein?

Und ich denke seit vielen Jahren darüber nach, wenn ich jeden Tag Azubis auf der Arbeit in neuen Stoff führen darf. Es gibt solche und solche Wege. Und deiner ist in meinen Augen absolut keine sinnvolle Einstiegsvariante.

Das wäre so als würde ich jmd. bei einer Programmiersprache die API anstatt einer Dokumentation geben würde. Oder wenn sich jmd. für Verbrennungsmotoren interessiert (jedoch null Ahnung hat) die technische Zeichnung eines aktuell bei Mercedes verbautem Diesel-Motors.

Wieso den Leuten nicht Linux Distribution Chooser empfehlen? Einige Frage beantworten und dann erst einmal grob passende Distros vorgeschlagen bekommen. Dann erhält man zu jeder Distro einen Anreißer und weitere Informationen. Dann kann man von dort seinen Weg finden, mit dem Gefühl, dass die Distro schon irgendwie seinen Ansprüchen bzw. Kenntnissen entspricht.

Ich spreche nicht gegen Eigeninitiative, man soll den Leuten nix vorkauen. Aber Distrowatch ist für mich eher Steine in den Weg legen, da die Webseite unübersichtlich und für Anfänger wenig zu durchschauen ist.


----------



## fotoman (19. November 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wegen den Treibern für WLAN, sollte man einfach auf eine Intel WLAN Karte achten, die laufen problemlos.


Ist halt die Frage, ob man sich die HW zum Betriebssystem kauft (würde ich beim neuen Server tun, in den 5 Jahre alten Laptop stecke ich aber keinen Euro mehr, der wird durch ein Tablet ersetzt, wenn er mal kaputt geht) oder ob man sich die Software zum Rechner aussucht. Den Treiber für den von Lenovo verbauten WLan-Chipsatz könnte ich laut einiger Forenposts auch irgendwo im Netz suchen, von Hand installieren und hoffen, dass genau die von mir ausgesuchte Distribution mit dem Binärpaket zurecht kommt.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> gehe nicht mit den gleichen Erwartungen an das System wie bei Windows.


Welche Erwartungen soll man denn an ein Desktop-OS haben außer: ich kann die von mir gewünschten Aufgaben mit vertretbarem Aufwand lösen?



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute scheitern nicht an Linux sondern an ihrer eigenen Denkweise: "Aber unter Windows...", nein, kein Windows.


Ich scheitere eher bei nahezu jedem Test von einer aktuellen Linux-Distribution an der Durchführung der von mir gewünschten Aufgaben, die vollkommen Microsoft-unabhängig sind und auch unter Windows mit OpenSource Software erledigt werden. Sehr vieles funktioniert, aber leider stoße ich immer an irgendwelche Grenzen, an denen die Lösuing der Aufgabe erheblich aufwändiger ist wie unter dem so verhassten Windows.

Installiere ich unter Windows "wild" zwei Programme per Setup aus dem Internet (VLC und MediathekView), dann sind beide direkt nach dem Ausführen des Setups vollständig nutzbar (inkl. Einbindung in den Windows-Explorer).

Trotz Paketverwaltung von Mint 18 kann ich dort MediathekView immer noch nicht vollständig nutzen (es ist zusätzlich auch nur eine uralte Version verfügbar). Es fehlen noch weitere Programme, die unter Windows mitgeliefert werden. Das erhöht nicht mein Vertrauen in die Paketverwaltung. Ein einfacher Desktop-User wäre jetzt schon am Ende und gibt auf.

Dass dann auf dem Desktop von Cinnamon Drag-and-Drop nicht vernünftig funktioniert (irgendein kryptischer SMB-Fehler beim Drop der Videodatei aus dem Dateiexplorer auf VLC) muss man wohl hinnehmen.

Also nehme ich doch irgendeinen von Cinnamon mitgelieferten Video-Player (Banshee, sieht zwar mehr nach einer nicht gewollten Medienverwaltung aus, die zufällig auch abspielen kann, aber ich bin ja lernfähig), dann will er erst einmal irgendwelche Plugins nachinstallieren. Ich lerne daraus also, dass ich jedes Programm, das ich mobil u.U. nutzen möchte, zuvor mind. einmal mit aktuiveer Internetverbindung starten und alle Funcktion testen muss. Dass dann mein Video aus dem LAN doch nicht abgespielt wird, ist fast schon egal. Suche ich im Dateiexplorer VLC unter den "anderen Programmen", dann speil VLC das Video klaglos ab.

Also weiter zum nächsten Anwendungsfall: Surfen im Netz. Da gerade Wochenende ist möchte ich mein örtliches Wochenblatt digital lesen. Das ist leider nur als Flash verfügbar, eine Beschwerde bei der Redaktion vor einingen Monation brachte leider keine Änderung. Also muss mein System damit umgehen können.

Der einzige mir bekannte Browser, mit dem das einfach geht (Chrome, für FF gibt es kein aktuelles Flash-Plugin unter Linux) ist in der Paketverwaltung nicht verfügbar. Ich muss ihn also bei Google suchen, zufällig das richtige Paket auswählen und kann dann endlich meine Zeitung lesen.

Nächster Anwendungsfall: Bildbearbeitung. Da Nikons Raw-Konverter unter Linux nicht läuft würde ich gerne Darktable testen. Der ist in der Paketverwaltung verfügabr, und da meine Kamera alt genug ist, reicht auch die gut 6 Monate alte Version. Aber wehe, ich kaufe eine neue Kamera......das hatten wir ja schon , man kauft sich wohl die HW zur SW und wählt nicht die SW zur HW.

Irgendwie erinnern mich die beiden Beispiele an meine ersten Suse-Linux CDs in den 90ern. Da war auch klar, dass die entahltene Software schon veraltet war, bevor ich Linux von den CDs installiert hatte.

Nach den Erfahrungen würde ich jedenfalls,. sobald ich aktuelle Versionen einer Software nutzen möchte, wieder zur Methode vom Windows greifen: selber im Netz suchen und manuell installieren. Zur Not sogar ganz altmodisch per Quelltext. Dass ich dann, wenn ich nicht aufpasse,  nach spätestens 6 Monaten genauso ein Chaos auf der Platte habe wie unter Windows, wäre halt so (das war auch damals zu Suse-Linux Zeiten bei mir nicht anders).



xGremlinx schrieb:


> Falsch, es geht u.a darum, das ein jemand auch anfängt, eigeninitiativ sich zu Informieren und sich schlauer zu machen.


Nur leider sind viele Probleme, auf die ich bei nahezu jedem Test einer Linux-Distribution treffe, auf solchen Seiten nicht beschrieben.

Als unbedarfter Windows-User weiss ich meist noch nicht einmal, welche Chipsätze in meinem Rechner verbaut sind. Es interessiert mich auch nicht, unter Windows läuft ja alles. Erst, wenn ich eine Distribution selber intensiv teste, werde ich feststellen, was geht und was nicht. Und dann werden sich die bekannten Distibutionen mit einer großen Communitiy bezahlt machen, weil dort die Wahrscheinlichkeit am größten ist, dass ich Hilfe zu exakt meinem Problem bekomme.


----------



## Shutterfly (19. November 2016)

fotoman schrieb:


> Welche Erwartungen soll man denn an ein Desktop-OS haben außer: ich kann die von mir gewünschten Aufgaben mit vertretbarem Aufwand lösen?



Laufwerksbuchstaben. Einfach Software aus dem Netz runterladen, paar mal klicken, installiert, fertig. Treiber für jede mögliche Hardware. Genau die gleiche oder sehr ähnliche Software. Identische Arbeitsabläufe, ähnlich aussehender Desktop, etc. etc. etc. 

Da ist mir inzwischen sehr viel untergekommen.



fotoman schrieb:


> Nach den Erfahrungen würde ich jedenfalls,. sobald ich aktuelle Versionen einer Software nutzen möchte, wieder zur Methode vom Windows greifen: selber im Netz suchen und manuell installieren. Zur Not sogar ganz altmodisch per Quelltext.



Wieso kein Rolling-Release-System mit aktueller Software? Wenn du ein System mit Staging nimmst, dann darfst du dich nicht wundern  Wenn es dir auf aktuelle Software an kommt, dann empfehle ich dir Arch Linux. Neue Software ist i.d.R. innerhalb von 24-48h per Paketmanager verfügbar.



fotoman schrieb:


> Der einzige mir bekannte Browser, mit dem das einfach geht (Chrome, für FF gibt es kein aktuelles Flash-Plugin unter Linux) ist in der Paketverwaltung nicht verfügbar. Ich muss ihn also bei Google suchen, zufällig das richtige Paket auswählen und kann dann endlich meine Zeitung lesen.



Flash einfach voraussetzen würde ich sogar auch zu den Dingen zählen, wo die Leute sich umgewöhnen müssen. Closed-Source ist unter Linux teilweise schwer zu bekommen, Flash ist Closed-Source. Man darf sich in einem OpenSource-Ökosystem nicht über Probleme mit Closed-Source beschweren. Das ist ein Problem des Benutzers, nicht des Ökosystems.

Ach ja übrigens: Falsche Distro sag ich gerne mal wieder. Aktuelle Flash-Version ist derzeit Version 23.0.0.207. Schau mal an, welches bekomme ich derzeit? Ah Überraschung: AUR (en) - pepper-flash Das ist ja die aktuelle Version. Verdammt. Wobei man hier ehrlich sein muss: Das ist die PPAPI-Version, für die NPAPI gibts die aktuelle Version von Adobe hier: Arch Linux - flashplugin 11.2.202.644-1 (x86_64)

Wo ist nun dein Problem? 



fotoman schrieb:


> Dass dann auf dem Desktop von Cinnamon Drag-and-Drop nicht vernünftig funktioniert (irgendein kryptischer SMB-Fehler beim Drop der Videodatei aus dem Dateiexplorer auf VLC) muss man wohl hinnehmen.



SMB-Freigabe mit Passwort?  Habe nun einmal 30 Sekunden gesucht und folgendes gefunden: VLC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

Könnte schon die Lösung deines Problems sein. Und wenn man sich etwas mit Linux und dem dort vorhandenem Rechte-Management auseinandersetzt, dann wird man auch schnell verstehen wie VLC nicht an die notwendigen Informationen kommen kann.

Wenn nicht, dann schau mal den Beitrag darunter an. Dann fehlt deinem Betriebssystem nämlich das notwendige Software-Projekt dafür. 

Problem möglicherweise in 30 Sekunden gelöst? 

Eigentlich bist du schon ein ziemlich gutes Beispiel dafür, dass die Leute einfach mit der falschen Erwartungshaltung an Linux ran gehen


----------



## nordischerdruide (20. November 2016)

Ich nutze schon viele Jahre neben Windows Linux auf meinen Rechnern.
Das sind von Tower über Notebook bis Netbook verschiedene Leistungsklassen.
Habe nie große Probleme gehabt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Lösung.
Es gibt verschiedene Linuxdistributionen von denen einige relativ einfach und andere etwas schwerer zu händeln sind.
Am besten kauft man sich ein Linuxmagazin. Dort ist nicht nur eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung sonder auch gleich die Installationssoftware vorhanden.


----------



## fotoman (20. November 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Einfach Software aus dem Netz runterladen, paar mal klicken, installiert, fertig.


Wenn man mal heraus gefunden hat, welches Paketformat die eigene Distribution unterstützt, geht das problemlos und man ist sich wenigstens sicher, die aktuelle Version einer Software zu nutzen.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Treiber für jede mögliche Hardware.


Zwar nicht für jede mögliche, aber durchaus für die übliche, wenn ich mit vorhadener HW auf ein anderes System umsteigen möchte oder wenn ich es gar jemandem weiter empfehlen sollte, der keine große Ahnung von Computern hat. Dass mein WinTV USB-C Adapter unter Linux nicht läuft, ist mir bekannt. Dass dies auch Intels Centrino WLan Chipsätze betrifft, war mir bis zu meinem Test noch nicht klar.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wieso kein Rolling-Release-System mit aktueller Software? Wenn du ein System mit Staging nimmst, dann darfst du dich nicht wundern


Weil ich ein System mit stabilem Unterbau möchte. Will ich alle drei Wochen Kernel-Patches mit den Bedenken, dass dann das gesamte System steht, bleibe ich bei Windows  Ich hatte halt nur gehofft, dass die (auch hier im Forum immer als Vorteil angegebene) Paketverwaltung einigermaßen aktuell wäre, also mind. so aktuell wie das System selber (Mint 18 wurde Anfang Juli 2016 freigegeben). Das ist sie aber nicht, also ist Mint für mich schonmal die falsche Distribution. Und laut C't 23/2016 ist es Ubuntu mit all seinen Varianten auch nicht.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Flash einfach voraussetzen würde ich sogar auch zu den Dingen zählen, wo die Leute sich umgewöhnen müssen.


Ich habe halt keine Lust, wieder zweimal die Woche Altpapier drei Stockwerke zu tragen, weil mein Betriebssystem diese durchaus noch gebräuchliche (und wie man an Chrome sieht ja auch noch einfach verfügbare) Software nicht bieten möchte. Da muss man nichts von Adobe installieren, das liefert Chrome einfach mit und hält es auch aktuell.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Das ist ein Problem des Benutzers, nicht des Ökosystems.


Der User hat sich bedingungslos der Technik unterzuordnen. Damit ist Linux für mich also endgültig gestorben (hoffentlcih sieht meine Firmen-IT das auf dem Desktop auch noch sehr lange so).

Mir ist es als Anwenderr sowas von egal, ob ein Hersteller seine Software als Closed-, Open- oder sonstwas Source anbietet, so lange er sich an die Lizenzbedingungen hält. Ich will mit einem System meine Aufgaben erfüllen. Wenn ich damit, wie bei Intels-WLan Chipsatz, die Firmwaere von Hand nachinstallieren muss, ist das zur Not ein gangbarer Weg (aber nur bei nicht Rolling-Release Distributionen, ich will doch nicht alle paar Wochen nachinstallieren).



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wo ist nun dein Problem?


Der TO wollte Erfahrungen haben. Ich installiere Chrome halt über Google dirkte und bin damit für diese Aufgabe fertig. Ich wundere mich nur, warum die Paketverwaltun so ein bekanntes Programm nicht anbietet und lerne daraus, dass ich in Zukunft meine Software als erstes im Internet und erst danach über den Paketmanager suchen würde.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Könnte schon die Lösung deines Problems sein. Und wenn man sich etwas mit Linux und dem dort vorhandenem Rechte-Management auseinandersetzt, dann wird man auch schnell verstehen wie VLC nicht an die notwendigen Informationen kommen kann.


Wenn es per Dateiexplorer und "öffnen mit" geht, es per Explorer und D&D auf VLC aber nicht geht, dann ist das für mich kein Problem mit dem generellen Zugriffsrechten sondern ein D&D-Problem von Cinnamon. Wenn man sich dann ansieht, was Cinnamon macht, ist es auch genau dies. Bei "öffnen mit" wird im Hintergrund einiges zusätzlich ausgeführt (inkl. dem von Dir verlinkten gvfs), per D&D nicht.

Zu Zeiten von fvwm2 als Fenstermanager war einem als User wenigstens noch klar, dass man unter Linux alles von Hand mounten oder installieren musste, damit es überhaupt funktioniert. Heute gaukeln einem die Desktopumgebungen vor, sie würden einem an Arbeit abnehmen, was aber anscheinend nur sehr eingeschränkt der Fall ist.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Eigentlich bist du schon ein ziemlich gutes Beispiel dafür, dass die Leute einfach mit der falschen Erwartungshaltung an Linux ran gehen


Stimmt, ich war es halt schon vor über 10 Jahren leid, mir für jedes noch so kleine Problemchen im Netz eine Lösung suchen zu müssen und dann von Hand am System herum zu patchen. Meine vollkommen überzogene Hoffnung war, dass sich in den letzten 5 Jahren mehr getan hätte wie nur die automatische Erkennung meines Monitors (das konnte zumindest Ubuntu 2012 noch nicht) und die automatische Konfigurierung des  X-Servers.

Anscheinend sollte man ohne jede Erwartung an Linux als Desktop-System heran gehen und sicn dann über jede erfolgreich gelöste Aufgabe freuen. Früher war ich ja auch froh, wenn Netscape lief und ViewPerf mit den ersten GeForce-Treibern nicht abgestürtzt ist.


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2016)

Über die Paketverwaltung solltest du Chromium doch finden. 

Zum Thema Flash: Die meisten Seitenbetreiber haben doch schon auf HTML5 umgestellt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2016)

Über die Paketverwaltung solltest du Chromium doch finden. 

Zum Thema Flash: Die meisten Seitenbetreiber haben doch schon auf HTML5 umgestellt.


----------



## guss (2. Dezember 2016)

Er wird wohl nach Chrome gesucht haben und eben nicht nach Chromium...

Ich nutze seit vielen Jahren sehr zufrieden sowohl Windows als auch Linux. Von Dualboot halte ich aber gar nichts. Es wäre mir viel zu nervig für irgendwelche unterschiedlichen Aufgaben neu booten zu müssen.

Mein HTCP läuft mit Ubuntu (Erstinstallation mit Ubuntu 12.04 im November 2012 völlig ohne Probleme und mittlerweile unter Ubuntu 16.04 - einfach per stink normalem Update! Da bin ich noch gespannt, ob das Windows 10 über die Jahre auch so reibungslos hinbekommt). Auf diesem System schreibe ich auch gerade - von der Firma aus per OpenVPN ins Heimnetz verbunden. Die Kiste ist seit Anfang an im 24/7 Dauerbetrieb und auch immer von aussen erreichbar gewesen. Das hätte man mit Windows vielleicht auch lösen können, aber ich fühle mich da mit einem Linux System deutlich wohler.

Mein "Spiele PC" rennt nach wie vor unter Windows 10 und das wird sicher auch so bleiben.

Ich sehe keinen Grund wieso es immer entweder oder heissen muss. Ich mag beide Systeme, beide laufen rund aber mit beiden hatte ich auch schon mal das ein oder andere Problem. Es ist auch kein Thema beide Systeme im gleichen Netz laufen zu lassen, der Datenaustausch untereinander ist kein Problem. Sicher gibt es manches Windows Programm nicht für Linux et vice versa, aber ich habe bisher immer einen gleichwertigen Ersatz gefunden.

Bedienbarkeit und Installation ist nach meiner Erfahrung schon lange kein Punkt für Windows mehr. Der einzige Grund, weshalb ich noch einen Windows PC einsetze sind Computerspiele. Da habe ich auf das Gefrickel mit Wine usw. wirklich keinen Nerv.

Aber wenn man einen gut laufenden Windows Rechner hat, sehe ich auch keinen Grund unbedingt auf Linux zu wechseln. Nur würde ich bei einer Neuanschaffung das Geld fürs Betriebssystem sparen, wenn auf der Kiste nicht gedaddelt werden soll. Windows setze ich nur ein, wenn es nicht anders geht. Wer Photoshop unbedingt haben will, wird mit Linux halt nicht glücklich und soll bei Windows bleiben. Gimp deckt meine Bedürfnisse aber weit mehr als ab.


----------



## Shutterfly (2. Dezember 2016)

guss schrieb:


> Die Kiste ist seit Anfang an im 24/7 Dauerbetrieb und auch immer von aussen erreichbar gewesen. Das hätte man mit Windows vielleicht auch lösen können, aber ich fühle mich da mit einem Linux System deutlich wohler.



Aus Interesse: Was begründet dein besseres Gefühl?

Statistisch gesehen kannst du damit nämlich auf der falschen Seite sein. Gerade wenn man Ubuntu einsetzt  Most vulnerable operating systems and applications in 2015


----------



## RossiCX (17. Dezember 2016)

Wenn das System wie aus einem Guss sein soll, dann bietet sich PCLinuxOS an, da ist mW. auch Flash und Java direkt mit dabei, Programme kann man mit Synaptic (GUI für apt) installieren. Der Standard Desktop ist KDE, braucht also schon einen halbwegs vernünftigen Rechner und es ist eine Rolling Release. Einfach mal vorher in einer VM testen, ob man damit klar kommt. Das OS gibt es schon recht lange (13 Jahre), ist also schon recht ausgereift und "erwachsen".

Download mit KDE: KDE Desktop >> PCLinuxOS


----------



## shorty1990 (22. Dezember 2016)

Also ich nutze Linux mittlerweile seid einigen Jahren auf mehreren Rechnern und auf allen Serversystemen. Das einzige was mich vom kompletten Umstieg abhält ist nunmal das Gaming.Das Problem was ich gerade bei Einsteigern sehe ist das viele(nicht alle) mit der Denkweise eines klassischen Windows OEM PC's da drann gehen(Fire and Forget.....alles muss direkt funktionieren).Oft sind eventuelle Probleme mit der verwendeten Linux Distribution ähnlich einfach zu lösen wie unter Windows. Problem hier! Vielen Neueinsteigern fehlt natürlich die Fachkenntniss um diese Probleme schnell zu erkennen und zu beheben. Das sehe ich aber nicht als allegmeines Linux Problem an sondern eher das nunmal jeder Windows benutzt und somit automatisch dieses besser bedienen kann bzw. dadurch auch schneller Probleme lösen kann.

Es gibt für mich keinen Grund für einen "normalen" Office/Multimedia Gebrauch eines PS's noch Windows einzusetzen.


----------



## nordischerdruide (24. Dezember 2016)

da hast du recht @shorty. man stelle sich vor es wäre genau umgekehrt und im handel gebe es nur rechner mit einem vorinstallierten linux.
wie viele hätten sich da wohl ein windows anschließend gekauft?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2016)

Hallo
Ich habe einen Asus EEEPC mit 1,6GHZ Intel Atom ,onboard Grafik,2gb Ram.
Der lief zuerst mit win 7,war aber hoffnungslos überfordert.
Da ich den mehr oder weniger zum Surfen nutze,reicht mir Linux völlig.
Hab da Ubuntu 16.04(32BIT)  draufgemacht(Boot mit USB stick).
Solltest darauf achten das du eine LTS version verwendest Unterschiede LTS und normale Version › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Bei mir ging zuerst der Sound nicht,nachdem ich über Terminal den Alsamixer öffnete und einen Kanal hochregelte,klappte es.
Als alternative zu bezahl OS ist Linux zum Surven usw. eine Alternative.
Nur zum Games zocken hab ich meinen Win 7 Desktop Rechner.
Mein Rechner im Wandel


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (27. Dezember 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe einen Asus EEEPC mit 1,6GHZ Intel Atom ,onboard Grafik,2gb Ram.
> Der lief zuerst mit win 7,war aber hoffnungslos überfordert.
> Da ich den mehr oder weniger zum Surfen nutze,reicht mir Linux völlig.
> ...



Dafür wäre aber ein Schlankeres Linux besser geeignet, z.b. Linux Mint XFCE, das brauch viel weniger Resurcen wie der Unity Desktop vom Ubuntu.


----------



## nordischerdruide (3. Januar 2017)

lxde oder xfce4 kann man unter ubuntu nachinstallieren.
mittels terminal schnell erledigt. Strg+Alt+T drücken und das terminal sollte erscheinen. im terminal gibt man folgenden befehl ein: sudo apt-get install lxde . im anschluss abmelden und anstelle von ubuntu, lxde wählen.
persönlich habe ich mit dem eeePC1000H von asus und LUBUNTU (Lubuntu Linux kurz angeschaut. - YouTube) gute erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------

